# Random pics. Let's see them!



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## seeker (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 18, 2013)

found him walking the road


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 18, 2013)

...


----------



## ace184 (Nov 18, 2013)

Me and El Diablo from back in 2004ish


----------



## Rip Steele (Nov 18, 2013)

The famous bloody arrow


----------



## Shug (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2013)

Our dog loves to sniff the air from the air vents


----------



## flattop (Nov 19, 2013)

*Random*


----------



## seeker (Nov 19, 2013)

.,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2013)

....


----------



## oops1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice baby black panther.. Hillbilly


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 19, 2013)

jcinpc said:


> ...



I know where that place is!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 19, 2013)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Timberman said:


> ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## chadf (Nov 19, 2013)

Sinclair1 new van......


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2013)

. ..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

:d ...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2013)

. . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Timberman said:


> ...


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2013)

#repthed


----------



## pnome (Nov 19, 2013)

:d:d


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2013)

Timberman said:


> #repthed



Was this picture taken at Oregon park?


----------



## j.reagan (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## gunsaler111 (Nov 19, 2013)

Big-uns


----------



## thc_clubPres (Nov 19, 2013)

"get that - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Peacock out of my face"


----------



## chadf (Nov 19, 2013)

Megs840 said:


>



She must of went by my tree before I snapped a pic.....


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2013)

> Was this picture taken at Oregon park?



Sandy Plains(Harrison Park)


----------



## Timberman (Nov 19, 2013)

one reason among many why I am not a Tennessee fan


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2013)

Timberman said:


> ...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2013)

My Boston Terrier!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My Boston Terrier!



Boston Terriers are awesome, fearless little dogs.  LOVE EM!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> :d ...



Took me a min to get this one!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2013)

I thought this one was cool.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2013)

Friend came to visit in the roof of the pool house.


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 19, 2013)

My new tires ;]


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

This is a pic from one of our brothers. If you see it come forward and claim it. Beautiful pic.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## chadf (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 19, 2013)

JT's view this morning in Nebraska.


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 19, 2013)

...


----------



## Trigabby (Nov 20, 2013)

*....*

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2013)

:d
..


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 20, 2013)

...
its a carrot. 
to be completely correct, the bag said baby carrots


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> :d
> ..



Dont let quack see this


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 20, 2013)

I am guessing from the 40's?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont let quack see this



That's Quack's bathroom........


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's Quack's bathroom........



Least he got da maid to clean it up for the pic


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Least he got da maid to clean it up for the pic



No kidding......that thang was sho enough nasty


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Hillbilly, I got its near about twin.


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2013)

Thread killer pic.


----------



## tsharp (Nov 20, 2013)

*Sea Trails*

Sea Trails


----------



## tsharp (Nov 20, 2013)

*Shrimping*

This from the May season!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2013)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> ...



I've always thought that was the coolest pic. 

It looks like there is a frog encapsulated in it. And the way the sun is reflecting through it is awesome. But....



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hillbilly, I got its near about twin.



This is a unbelievable pic. Wow

Totally captivating. 

Keep posting folks. Good stuff


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 21, 2013)

My word.....


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 21, 2013)

Ban Migmack for that last pix ...


----------



## sothunfried (Nov 21, 2013)

Migmack said:


> My word.....



thats funny ,,,i don't care who ya are!,,,


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 21, 2013)

GMO corn, never hurt anyone


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2013)

Canuck5 said:


> GMO corn, never hurt anyone



Is that a snorkel or a third eye coming out of his neck?


----------



## Canuck5 (Nov 21, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Is that a snorkel or a third eye coming out of his neck?



LOL ... a 5th leg ..... just a little freak of nature.  He was taken in Southern Ontario, about 10 days ago


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Pics*

One of my many crazy Jack Russels.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Pics*

Another


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Pics*

Snow cows


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Pics*

random stuff.  Ive got a ton.


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 22, 2013)

Shot I took at a concert a few years ago


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Good timing on this one.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Old Industry


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Good timing on this one.





Good picture of Jim Sawgrass.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Fall


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good picture of Jim Sawgrass.



I figured you'd know who he was. Him and the other fella put on quite a show (East Meets West).


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2013)

DSGB said:


> I figured you'd know who he was. Him and the other fella put on quite a show (East Meets West).





Yea, Little Bigmountain and Jim do a good job with their program. Little is Comanche-Mohawk. We`ve done some shows with them in the past.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 22, 2013)

Megs840 said:


> Shot I took at a concert a few years ago



Is that Zakk De la Roca from RATM?


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 23, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Is that Zakk De la Roca from RATM?



 Ryan Hunter from envy on the coast. Looks like Zakk though. I was a little too young for RATM  untill they came back, but tickets were too much.


----------



## Megs840 (Nov 23, 2013)

box car I made with a kid I babysit


----------



## thomasr (Nov 23, 2013)

A couple weekends ago this little fellow wandered by the stand and then laid down and took a two hour nap about 20 yards from my stand.


----------



## tsharp (Dec 7, 2013)

I found this picture in my files. This was taken after Hurricane Rita, I had taken a reporter in my boat down our street for pictures.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 9, 2013)

tsharp said:


> I found this picture in my files. This was taken after Hurricane Rita, I had taken a reporter in my boat down our street for pictures.



Thanks for sharing. No words to describe.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

dough roller?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> dough roller?
> View attachment 765161



Yes sir. Looks to be a vintage Roll-Rite.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Our crazy boxer


----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



Is that Killer Creek Harley in the background?


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 10, 2013)

Reaping what my bees sowed.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Nitram.....you have a few Notifications


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey wait......that's my 1 millionth post!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey wait......that's my 1 millionth post!



Booooooooooooo


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

Skill saw


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> Skill saw
> View attachment 765173



 someone needs to do something with that wireing on the right hand side of that picture


----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is that Killer Creek Harley in the background?



I think that pic is in Roswell.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey wait......that's my 1 millionth post!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone know where this is?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think that pic is in Roswell.



Yep; that be Killer Creek


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

Cant believe I am late to this thread  Course I've been hunting!  BTW...lukikus, thx for the post

Taken a few days ago in my lil hometown


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Booooooooooooo



I know.......it was a magical day!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone know where this is?



no idea where it is.....but it sho looks cold


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2013)

...


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

My awesome jeep


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 765185
> 
> My awesome jeep


----------



## oops1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet beast Rydirt!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

lil fun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 10, 2013)

Random...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> lil fun



Very nice!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


>


I need to come thin out that herd to protect the toys!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Very nice!



more fun


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

oh my goodness


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

here is one


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is another


----------



## mattech (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> more fun



I wasn'ttalking about you.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Who woulda guessed


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

And you wonder why they call me "tiny"


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Last one


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> I wasn'ttalking about you.



oh man!  I'm hurt now


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

some will remember.  maybe he will even chime in


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

same here, maybe this fella will chime in too....oh HHH!!!! Where are you?


----------



## mattech (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> oh man!  I'm hurt now



Don't hate the playa hate the game.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2013)

mattech said:


> Don't hate the playa hate the game.



HA games are fun


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

customized fire dogs


----------



## tr21 (Dec 10, 2013)

*my surfin' husky!*


----------



## . (Dec 10, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> some will remember.  maybe he will even chime in


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## tr21 (Dec 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



*that's messed up !*


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Got to say T, dem some random Pics.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

I've fallen and I can't get up.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got to say T, dem some random Pics.



Kinda all over the place, ain't they.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

some may remember this


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

TP be da pic man


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> TP be da random pic man


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



Awesome pic man.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

This thread done made me thirsty..


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

TP, you lost your randomness all of a sudden


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> TP, you lost your randomness all of a sudden


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 11, 2013)

Drink beer and hanging steal don't mix.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2013)

how bout drinkin beer n drivin a fork lift?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mmm


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 11, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mmm



Yummmmmmmm


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



I had no idea you were behind me.......you could have at least waved


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



Dat's doc Mcstuffin's in on that balloon. She fixes teddy bears and other stuffed animals and makes them feel better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

What's up with the pics of the women beers?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bud


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tell, tale, tail


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yum


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

I spy


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Home


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

DSGB said:


> I spy



bird nest..............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> bird nest..............



good camo for sure


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

They gone


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Brrrrrrr


----------



## . (Dec 11, 2013)

Strike 1 for this thread.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

Aight, who posted what?


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Cool


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Odd


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Dog


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Aight, who posted what?



I didn't see.......but it weren't me...


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I didn't see.......but it weren't me...



I miss everything.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

DSGB said:


> Cool



thats cool


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I didn't see.......but it weren't me...





T.P. said:


> I miss everything.



Quinn posted his picture from chick-fil-a


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

cute dog; but those be some ugly feets


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

I missed chic fil a too..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> cute dog; but those be some ugly feets



I was thinking there were to many man feet in this thread...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)

Banded


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim wins.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

JT pics are pretty random......you fellers need to learn from him the meaning of random.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim, that your sister in that pic with you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jim, that your sister in that pic with you?



lol yep...well maybe an ex sister


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

The chin and teeth, I had to ask.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The chin and teeth, I had to ask.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## one_shot (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


>



I can't  remember her avator, but I don't think that's his sister.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

one_shot said:


> I can't  remember her avator, but I don't think that's his sister.



nope, ex gf and was a member here.  I actually didnt mean to post the pic lol but was copying links from my photobucket account and that one posted.  I didnt even notice I did it till he asked if my sister


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)

View to a impending kill.......


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## bull0ne (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 11, 2013)

screw random, this is too good to not post right after the wings


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 11, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> nope, ex gf and was a member here.  I actually didnt mean to post the pic lol but was copying links from my photobucket account and that one posted.  I didnt even notice I did it till he asked if my sister


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Leach


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Buds


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Tree


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Eagle


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Pogo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Frog


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

anyone remember the member toliver?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Bucks


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Dam


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Poppers


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Canyon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Stone


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Anhinga


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 12, 2013)

Everyone needs love!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

oh herschel!!!!???!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Rabbit


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Water


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Truck


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Squirrel


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Deer


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunset


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Rack


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2013)

A deer I shot


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Turtle


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Csa


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Spider


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

jack


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Face


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Sign


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Tree


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Cake


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

BBall


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Fire


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Creek


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Garden


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Fun


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

random but connected


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Fish


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


>



The tat on his lower tummy says I heart Jim.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Turk


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The tat on his lower tummy says I heart Jim.



worse than that is that for some reason all of this stuff is in my photobucket account


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

many will remember ol hogguide and his 28% feed


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Grandpa


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

great grandpa pic dgsb!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Droptine


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Softball


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Yak


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Uncle Si


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Success


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Just another day at the office.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Double


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Jump


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Hinge


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

bullets...can never have too many


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

throw back thursday


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Squeeze


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Hog


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

View


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Fish


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Peanuts


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Buck


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Blind


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Pines


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Hollow


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


>



Hey Peter Pan….I found your shadow



Jim Thompson said:


>



Cool snow flake!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


>



lol I seem to recognize that one


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

gave this one a hair cut in oct


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

death


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 12, 2013)

DSGB said:


>



Pretty lady!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2013)

Last season was a good one. You can`t fit another antler in either one of those trash cans either.


----------



## jbdial1515 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 12, 2013)

Nic: the REAL bone collector


----------



## jbdial1515 (Dec 12, 2013)

Daughter


----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)

Blown tire.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> lol I seem to recognize that one


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## jbdial1515 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deer


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Wade fishing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Train trestle


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sand spyder


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 12, 2013)

little thing


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

When me and the wife first met 12 years ago.


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 12, 2013)

Scope Kiss


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

His and hers


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 12, 2013)

1st hunt


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 12, 2013)

Blast


----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 12, 2013)

Happy girl


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

....


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

welder


----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

thrower


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)

relax


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

Here ya go DSGB


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> Here ya go DSGB


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Super good stuff folks. Love it!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

bucky 2013


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

nebraska


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

missouri


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

....


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

...


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

0000000000000


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

111


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

11111


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

020202


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

121212


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)

Remembering JT's cold humorous antics of the past LFTT posts.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

ha...thx borntohuntnfish


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

My cousins house after the tornado a few years back.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 12, 2013)

111


----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)

Loving this thread.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


>



Mud? Hdm?

Kang 

Nice ride TP


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Getting warm


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 12, 2013)

Shooting embers


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## bfriendly (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)

Bad color


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

My son racing(#412)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

a few


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

Turtlebug, you should like this one.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Trudy divin in the couch


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

Max


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)

mattech said:


> Turtlebug, you should like this one.



Gotta be Hemo


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

smore


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gotta be Hemo



Yes.  did the purple tops give it away?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 12, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



I got a matching one of those except it was on my leg.


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess I like taking pictures.


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

111


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

Oakley


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

maybe a few more


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

111


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2013)

last one


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

Anybody know what kind of snake this is???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2013)

Sunset at Clark's Hill


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

Trying to hide from me!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 13, 2013)

. . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

Fish fry


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)

Trouble!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 13, 2013)

dddd


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2013)

CVS discount!


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## DSGB (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

Limo


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

deer collision


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

rolled


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

water bug


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ant proof dog food bowl


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

0000


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

000000000


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

wisconsin


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

lunch


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

Where dreams are made


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2013)

Donalsonville Piggly Wiggly. Get em before they sell out.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 13, 2013)

mattech said:


> Yes.  did the purple tops give it away?



No, actually it was the super low Fun Meter rating.  

Hemo is the most boring place on earth.


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No, actually it was the super low Fun Meter rating.
> 
> Hemo is the most boring place on earth.



So I've heard. I did offer to cross train, but I just wanted a free trip to Miami.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

pet ducks


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

duck pond


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

black panther after duck hunter


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

sexy


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

needed


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

busted


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

bedded


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

audad...or doodad depending where youre from


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## bilgerat (Dec 13, 2013)

yep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> duck pond
> View attachment 765849


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

bilgerat said:


> yep



agreed. Only pic I can find on short notice from inside.  Dang I miss Woods


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

rydert said:


> pet ducks
> View attachment 765848



can we hunt them?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

doing some computer work and what not......


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2013)

oh my!..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2013)

My goodness......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

hdm, go put some pants on. thatll get you banded...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2013)

I have on shorts silly boy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh, sorry didnt noticed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 13, 2013)

Seen this truck riding around town earlier.  Someone got a pic of it for me.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

gb f


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus!



Nice fish, but that one on the right looks shopped in. Probably the way the light is hitting it though.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

#1, Apache on the pad in Afghanistan in 2010.

#2, the Marines I worked with in Iraq, west of Fallujah, in 2005. I'm in the polo in the background on the left. 

#3, Dust storm rolling in, roughly March 2009 around Mosul, Iraq.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Last one that I can get to upload. From left to right, my old SGT, Me, Robin Williams, my old LT. 

Kuwait, Christmas 2003. 

Some celebrities don't live up to the hype, some exceed it. Not only does Robin put on an awesome show full of energy and interaction with the audience, but he actually told General Myers, yeah the former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, to hold his horses while he, Robin, shook hands and got pictures with every single servicemember on that base who wanted it and THAT'S why he was there; not to participate in a dog and pony show for the reporters. 

I actually heard him say that with my own ears, from no more than 8 feet away. 

He will forever have my respect because of that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 13, 2013)

....


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 13, 2013)

bilgerat said:


> yep



How old is that sign? I haven't seen Coca Cola do any of those in 30 years. I used to do a lot of sign painting but vinyl graphics all but replaced hand painting.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 13, 2013)

......


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Nice fish, but that one on the right looks shopped in. Probably the way the light is hitting it though.



Trust me hoss we ain gotta add to our stories, ya prolly wouldn't believe the truth even if we told ya


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Trust me hoss we ain gotta add to our stories, ya prolly wouldn't believe the truth even if we told ya



That's the beauty of it, the truth, that you caught them, doesn't require my belief for it to still be true. 

Great catches.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's the beauty of it, the truth, that you caught them, doesn't require my belief for it to still be true.
> 
> Great catches.



Thanks, an I werent tryin to ruffle feathers, but if ya only knew some of the things we done


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Thanks, an I werent tryin to ruffle feathers, but if ya only knew some of the things we done



No worries, I wasn't either, we're cool. 

Don't incriminate yourself, or any of us, now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

orta be shamed bout baitin rabbits


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> orta be shamed bout baitin rabbits


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> orta be shamed bout baitin rabbits



Ain't really hunting if it ain't illegal.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2013)

wood


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

blind


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Future deer killer


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

..........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 13, 2013)

xxxxx


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Before




AFTER


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Flat line winds


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Now you see me





Now you don't


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

My bug


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Baby Geese


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ouch


----------



## . (Dec 13, 2013)

Need glue.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Highland Park 
(I'm the one on the Kawasaki)


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Zoo Atlanta


----------



## Crickett (Dec 13, 2013)

Old Furnace in Cherokee Co


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Last one that I can get to upload. From left to right, my old SGT, Me, Robin Williams, my old LT.
> 
> Kuwait, Christmas 2003.
> 
> ...


I have ALWAYS loved Robin Williams............ now I love him more............... and you too!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

ffffff


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

mmmmmmm


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

bbb


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

fish fry


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

ccccc


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

vvvv


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have ALWAYS loved Robin Williams............ now I love him more............... and you too!



Nice animated Christmas tree lights in your avatar.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 14, 2013)

Perfect Score Buzz Lightyear's Space Ranger Spin-Walt Disney World


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 14, 2013)

Fist full of possums


----------



## tsharp (Dec 14, 2013)

*Last Week*

I took these pictures last week.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

yessss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

office wall


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

vffffv


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

hottt


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

slingin


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

without a paddle


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

gggg


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

sleepy


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

baby


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

amigos


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

just had to


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

out there


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

many many moons ago and this season...aged well I heard lol


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

redtail


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

in wrong blind


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 14, 2013)

tired?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

My bowl!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

The 30 year old free flight Sniffer. Took me and my dad 6 months to build and less than 5 minutes to crash.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

Boom!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

Irony


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

The Vortex at night


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

Hard to see


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

Cuddly aliens


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 15, 2013)

Relaxing


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Priceless pic's folks.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

nnnnnnnn


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

ddddd


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

cccc


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

ssss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

sssewwee


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

bvvb


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Cuddly aliens



Don't know why but when I see this pic "The Shining" comes to mind!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

deded


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

2010





2013


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Timberman (Dec 16, 2013)

bbbbbb


----------



## Timberman (Dec 16, 2013)

ddd


----------



## Timberman (Dec 16, 2013)

kkk


----------



## Timberman (Dec 16, 2013)

aaaa


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## grunt0331 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not me


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

jjjj


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2013)

My buddies first. Circa '79. Or 80


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fresh off the Appalachian Trail '78


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 16, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hard to see



X 2


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

and with this being the 1000th and as the pic shows...I'm out 

great pics people


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2013)

Cube steak....


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

jjjj


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

hhhh


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lock her down.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2013)

kkk


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> and with this being the 1000th and as the pic shows...I'm out
> 
> great pics people


LoL.. I ran out a long time ago. And I just thought I had a bunch of random pics..


----------



## T.P. (Dec 16, 2013)

Excellent thread, Lukikus!


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep, great thread!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 16, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LoL.. I ran out a long time ago. And I just thought I had a bunch of random pics..



ha...I take thousands a year, but most are related in one way or the other...so it started cutting down on the randomness


----------

